# Moving house by bike



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, loved it when I saw it. That long trailer was pretty wild and if they had an e-bike I'm sure they could have made it up some hills better. They must be crazy fit hualling the gear.

Sunstar if you're around I know you'll like this one you bikey gal you. 

http://www.bikesatwork.com/hauling-cargo-by-bike/household-move-by-bike.html

BTW anyone got any trailers?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that would be a fun summer.. biking around Canada


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems like in all the extra time you would save using a U-Haul, would easily cover the cost of renting the U-Haul, specially when you factor in the cost of renting/buying the bike trailer. . . however, i guess if you're an eco-nut its worth it. . . .


----------

